# What kind of job do you have and what kind of degree?



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder what jobs people like use have, and also which degree.
So let me know


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

BA Linguistics, BA German

Unemployed (no surprise)

UPDATE:

Customer service associate at an auto repair/tire center.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Bachelor of Fine Arts. Studied Media Arts and Animation. I'm a freelance animator right now. I was working at a local production studio but they don't have any work for me right now so I'm jobless. :s Looking for a new job is stressing me out.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Degree: BA Journalism, English
Occupation: Army
Conclusion: Megafail


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Degree: Kinesiology
Job: Motor insurance call centre :haha


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Education: High School Degree, currently working on a BA in Urban Planning.

Occupation: Copy Clerk at my school.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MA in English, no job.


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

i run two businesses, one is contracting administrative and bookkeeping services, the other is small publishing company. i have an english degree but did two years of admin studies in university as well. 

i prefer the autonomy of my own companies instead of being employed in big organizations. they may be more stable, with benefits and security, but ultimately too tedious.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Witan said:


> BA Linguistics, BA German
> 
> Unemployed (no surprise)


Cool, I've got a BA in Linguistics, too! Where'd you go to school?

No job yet, but I'm currently interviewing at a couple places and they seem like they might hire me. One company is flying me out to their office across the country. I'm excited, but also freaking out. Like, *really* freaking out...

Anyways, good luck to you, fellow linguist!


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

Job: I work in retail 

education: high school grad, certificate in art 

I'm going back to school for sustainability


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Education: BA in Human Services
Job: Assistant to Behavioral Psychologist at a Community Mental Health Agency.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

katling said:


> Cool, I've got a BA in Linguistics, too! Where'd you go to school?


Nice! I went to the University of Iowa. Where did you go to school?



> No job yet, but I'm currently interviewing at a couple places and they seem like they might hire me. One company is flying me out to their office across the country. I'm excited, but also freaking out. Like, *really* freaking out...


Whoa, what company is that, and what are they thinking of hiring you for? Might be something I should look into :b



> Anyways, good luck to you, fellow linguist!


Thanks, and same to you (especially with the cross-country interview).


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

BA in English, Web Editor.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

Degree: BS in Information Technology
Job: Software Developer / Programmer


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm currently working on my BA in Communications. My concentration is Broadcast Journalism (right???! Lol).

I was a freelance web/graphic designer for 4-5 years. Recently stopped because I kind of got tired of it. Been seeking a regular part time job and so far nothing.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue collar.


No degree.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

8vessels said:


> i run two businesses, one is contracting administrative and bookkeeping services, the other is small publishing company. i have an english degree but did two years of admin studies in university as well.
> 
> i prefer the autonomy of my own companies instead of being employed in big organizations. they may be more stable, with benefits and security, but ultimately too tedious.


Whoa, how'd you go about starting your own companies? That sounds really cool, but how do you even know where to begin?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

High School Diploma, unemployed


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Working on getting my Degree in Nursing

Working in a nursing home as a care assistant


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have an unfinished Bachelor of science, and I work as a hospital pharmacy technician.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Education: Massage Therapy Certification (Texas)

Job: Licensed Massage Therapist (Texas)

Education Cost: $8000 @ an accredited Massage School in FL.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a B.A. in History from the University of Michigan. I work in a customs brokerage house, at a job that requires a high school diploma.


----------



## Cecelia (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a BA in graphic design. I hostess at a restaurant and do inventory at a grocery store, lol.


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

working towards a BA in science

Working in a restaurant as hostess


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Degree: Mechanical Engineering
Job: Automotive design Engineer


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

3year accounting degree, two jobs so far- credit controller for 6months and recently started as assistant accountant.

The job's not that exciting, it mainly involves sitting around playing with the software, photocopying things and acting as a PA to the main chartered accontant but it's a start and it'll hopefully lead to a lot of opportunities like travel.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Degree: Bachelor of Fine Arts, Concentration Digital Filmmaking and Video Production
Job: Freelance Video Editor and Motion Graphic Artist (Business is super slow at the moment)


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I have an unfinished zoology degree, that I won't be finishing.

Unemployed.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I graduated from college in 2002 with a BS in Business Administration (concentration in accounting). Since then I've been working temporary data entry jobs that a monkey can do. Impressed? I didn't think so.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I an working toward a BS in Geology. Currently work part time as a photographic assistant.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BA in chemistry. Job: analytical chemist.


----------



## electricsheep (Sep 7, 2011)

degree in english literature and i work in a f'ckin call centre, so depressing


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Degree - College Drop Out.
Job - Stocking Team At A Arts & Crafts Store.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

BA in Psychology led to years of admin work, call centres, nurses aide, data entry, etc.
A stint teaching English on Korea encouraged me to get a Bachelor of Teaching and I now have a temporary position.
I made this career "change" in my 30s, but there were many at Uni in their 40s, 50s and even 60s switching to teaching. It's never too late to change directions.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Hoyden said:


> It's never too late to change directions.


 Yeah - up until a couple of years ago I was a cafe manager. I was REALLY lucky to be able to get a chemist job. Especially since I have been out of school for 20 years.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Shipping/Receiving/Requisitioning. Working towards receiving my honorary degree in BS	(bulls***t).


----------



## Stillill (Sep 5, 2011)

BA in economics which led to... nothing. Now I'm back in school working on a BA in math which will probably lead to...nothing...


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

BA/BS in biology and chemsitry

unemployed but i've worked in both fields


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I have BA(Hons) in History and a qualification in teaching English as a second language (as of a few weeks ago). I have worked in a market, in a factory, as a salesman, as a taxi-driver, as a bus-conductor, as someone who pumps petrol and as a civil servant (by far the longest).


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Degree: BSc Film Production Technology and Mathematics

Job: Just graduated, currently unemployed, no idea where to even start

Status: Freaking out big time


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

English Bachelors, concentration in creative writing. Graduated last year.

Did Starbucks in a grocery store for four years, was at 14 an hour but just transferred to new city and am....a deli clerk. Scraping chicken flour at 10 pm. Um..hurrah for possible motivation at last. Job searches/ maybe try nursing if my mom stays persistent with the suggestions.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no job and physics degrees.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Degree: Working on BA in Kinesiology with a concentration of Biology. (I wanna do Physical Therapy.)

Job: Clerical Assistant for my mother's company. Currently looking for another job. -__-


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Loooots of people being supported by parents here I see.

Wish I could do that, then I could quit my ****ty *** job. I keep forgetting that other people have the ability to go ahead and get degrees and then never work because their parents catch them when they fall.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Well my mummy doesn't help me out at all in any way.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I graduated last year with a BA in English, and I'm an intern at a publishing house. Thank god my first internship paid relatively well, because my current internship pays less than minimum wage and I receive the money only at the end of the term. I live off of green cabbage and rolled oats. Getting tired of that.

I do a little bit of freelance editing here and there, emphasis on "a little bit." I hope to get one of the junior editor positions I'm applying to, because the idea of a third internship is just ridiculous to me and my wallet and my stomach. Occasionally, I work a Saturday or something at my old job, but I find it hard to give a **** anymore about retail.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jenchu said:


> Degree: *Working on BA in Kinesiology* with a concentration of Biology. (I wanna do Physical Therapy.)


Awwww yeah.
Good on you for choosing some kind of concentration. I just took a variety of different subjects, and a lot of non-sciency things, making my degree pretty useless. :stu


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Awwww yeah.
> Good on you for choosing some kind of concentration. I just took a variety of different subjects, and a lot of non-sciency things, making my degree pretty useless. :stu


With any health related fields you have to take all sorts sciency things. >.<
I don't like it but I try. I wanted to something in art first but I changed my major. It was pretty much to please my mom...and the economy is really scaring the heck out of me. I'll still love to do something in art but it'll have to be later in life.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Loooots of people being supported by parents here I see.
> 
> Wish I could do that, then I could quit my ****ty *** job. I keep forgetting that other people have the ability to go ahead and get degrees and then never work because their parents catch them when they fall.


The way my mom pays me is not enough to support me in any way. Lol. My mother pays me like $50 a week. I say nothing about it because she's my mom. She wanted me to work for her and I try to please her. She wants the family to take over the family business when she retires. I just don't want to see my stress over the company. I'm going to have a big loan to pay off like many other people.

I believe anyone could go to school but they'll have big loans afterwards. But you can always get a scholarship too. My sister basically went to school for free from a basketball scholarship. They have all sorts of scholarships. Even scholarships for left handed people.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I cut grass for a living. With my parents they own their own buisness. I hate it and hate working with them but I am stuck at it because my dad hurt his leg last year so they need my help. What can you do. I want to go back to school though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Jenchu said:


> They have all sorts of scholarships. Even scholarships for left handed people.


WHAT!

*madly googles for left-handed scholarships*


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

GED (homeschooled through high school). Secretary aka administrative assistant since 17.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

8vessels said:


> i prefer the autonomy of my own companies instead of being employed in big organizations.


:yes For a second there I thought it read "I perform autopsies..."


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Degree: BA Psychology

Job: Call Center - customer relations 

Future: Soon to be unemployed as company downsized.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Loooots of people being supported by parents here I see.
> 
> Wish I could do that, then I could quit my ****ty *** job. I keep forgetting that other people have the ability to go ahead and get degrees and then never work because their parents catch them when they fall.


I love this! I feel the exact same way!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

C+G Motor Craft Studies, Pt 1,11,111. (1975- 1979)
College Foundation Music (2000-2002)

Job - none(not expected to be fit for work again)


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm surprised by the jobs people do while they have a completely unrelated degree. Is it just because you can't find a job in the field you've learned for?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfinished B.A. in Linguistics with minor in Cognitive Science that I abandoned but may go back to finish in the winter.

I didn't bother getting an A.A. before I transferred about 10 years ago because I thought I'd have the Bachelor's soon enough. Now I'm thinking I might petition to graduate this fall at my old community college just so I have _something_ sooner than I otherwise would. If I bother pursuing it and it works out, it'll be in French and/or Math.

All I actually have right now is a certificate of high school proficiency from the California High School Proficiency Exam (legally equivalent to a high school diploma within the state).

I've never had a job.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

BS degree - Network Modeling and Simulation (Computer Networking and Applications)
Working as a Network Administrator


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

College AA (associate in the arts?) <-- the general education one, super basic

*City of* Livermore - I.T. guy, part time


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

dutchguy said:


> I'm surprised by the jobs people do while they have a completely unrelated degree. Is it just because you can't find a job in the field you've learned for?


Yep.

My psych. degree is useless pretty much. To get a job in the mental health field would be to have a Master's degree or PHD. I just have a BA (as does almost every other person I know who went into psychology). In general, businesses have told me they want someone with a Business degree, not psychology. Then there's the fact that to get a $10 an hour job I had a few years ago, they said they got 250 applicants with similar backgrounds...and that job was just data entry. It's insane.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I dropped out of school because I couldn't afford it.

I currently work as a special education assistant(have been for the past several yrs) and it requires no degree.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

BA - International Studies 

Currently working at a tea/coffee shop near a college campus. Not my dream job and I am looking for something else, but in the meantime I get big tips when some of the exchange students find out I can speak their language..


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

BA Environmental Studies - most of the jobs were in the govt sector but by the time I got out, most of them were cut. real competitive in the area i live in too. 

Unemployed currently

going back to school to get in the veterinary field, vet tech position. not popular for the males though and doesn't pay well but its a stable job in demand. my one and only job dealt with animals. i loved the job but it was the people and organization that I didn't like.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i have a BA in psych and statistics and am currently working on my PhD. i teach undergrad classes for money . i also do some independent contracting work online.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Administrative assistant for my father's company since age 17.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

BA International Development

Warehouse job x 2


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I really want to be a Paramedic. I don't know why, but something draws me to that profession and I even remember a couple weeks ago, I was crying because I realized how it would never happen and it's something I really want.

As of right now, I'm just a loner high school drop out struggling to get the gonads to find a job, so I have no degree in anything and no way to earn some moolah.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I got bored at my last 2 years at school, just got what I needed to go in to college. Realised I was depressed at the end of my college years which I was bored in as well, so kind of half ****ed that up. Got some building work off people I know all over south london/east sussex, now I realise that it's not my thing at all I quit it 2 weeks ago. Then I got a job doing door to door sales, hated it because I couldn't put up with being a constant *** lick. Now I'm at the point of deciding, should I go back to college/ do a serious course and do **** part time job or just go into some **** full time job like telesales and go off travelling next year or do I do an apprenticeship somehwere. I would love to be a tattooist but I'm not sure if I'm good enough at drawing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I file part-time.

Masters degree.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Degree:Information Science and Engineering :bash
Job: Software Engineer :eyes lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jenchu said:


> Job: Clerical Assistant for my mother's company. Currently looking for another job. -__-


If you find one, can I have your old job?


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Witan said:


> If you find one, can I have your old job?


Lol, I dunno. I recently got hired at a new job. It's retail but its temporary.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jenchu said:


> Lol, I dunno. I recently got hired at a new job. It's retail but its temporary.


I think having the company manager's daughter recommend me for the position would certainly help my prospects though. Pwetty pwease??


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Floor tech. No degree.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Witan said:


> I think having the company manager's daughter recommend me for the position would certainly help my prospects though. Pwetty pwease??


Lol. Come to Texas then. :yes


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jenchu said:


> Lol. Come to Texas then. :yes


I'd need a formal job offer first. Moving is expensive!


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Witan said:


> I'd need a formal job offer first. Moving is expensive!


Lol are you really serious about this job?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jenchu said:


> Lol are you really serious about this job?


I'd want to know more about it; what do you do in the job? What's the workday/workweek/work environment like? How much does it pay? Plus I'd want to talk formally with the manager (your mom), but yes, I'd be open to it. Plus, living in Texas for a while might be interesting.

If you seriously think this is a possibility, we can talk through PMs


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

> Even scholarships for left handed people.


Really? Where?


----------

